# Oral Pathologist for Child



## Blake Bowden (Oct 5, 2013)

On Thursday my ex-Wife took our eldest son, who is 10, to the dentist for a routine checkup and cleaning. During a routine x-ray, the dentist found two white masses in or on our sons jaw. My ex was told that he could press in the area and they were "hard" but other than a referral, he couldn't "speculate" on what they are.

Now I'm a hypochondriac - I can't visit webmd.com without popping a xanax, so when I heard this my heart dropped. Cancer? Some deformity? After some research, it could be something simple like a cyst or lesion.

We haven't told him anything, but this worries me. Has anyone experienced something like this?


----------



## brother josh (Oct 5, 2013)

Haven't  had this happen my sister does work for a dentist ill ask her I'm sry to hear about that brother prayers go out to you and your family


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Brother


----------



## cutter2001 (Oct 6, 2013)

I would have him evaluated by an ENT. I'm a general/peripheral vascular surgeon, and if this were my child an ENT/head,neck guy is the first place I would take him.


----------



## cutter2001 (Oct 6, 2013)

And btw, it more than likely nothing. Probably benign bone cysts in the jaw, but you need someone that specializes in that part of the body to confirm.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 6, 2013)

Much appreciated feedback!


----------



## brother josh (Oct 7, 2013)

Did the dentist refer you to any one my sis is looking into it a little more this morning


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 17, 2013)

cutter2001 said:


> I would have him evaluated by an ENT. I'm a general/peripheral vascular surgeon, and if this were my child an ENT/head,neck guy is the first place I would take him.



On Wednesday we went to the pathologist who confirmed the two masses were not in the jaw. More than likely it is a calcified lymph node or scar tissue from a previous surgery. Our son had an infected lymph node in the same area when he was 2 and a ENT drained it. The Pathologist seemed pretty certain, but recommended that if we had any concerns to see an ENT. Of course we are  Thanks again for the feedback, you hit the nail on the head! Thank you Brothers for the input and prayers.


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 17, 2013)

cutter2001 said:


> I would have him evaluated by an ENT. I'm a general/peripheral vascular surgeon, and if this were my child an ENT/head,neck guy is the first place I would take him.


I agree. A similar issue started with my mother several years ago and she would battle moth cancer for 10+ years.
Have it checked by an ENT immediately.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you for the feedback! Took my son to the ENT and all is good.


----------

